# Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC



## Pravasi (27. Oktober 2010)

*Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

Hallo,
habe mich heute endgültig dazu entschlossen mir ein 5.1 System für den PC zu kaufen.
Budget ist 1000-1200€,wobei letztere schon etwas wehtun...
Einsatzzweck ist in erster Linie zocken. 
Musik wird auch am PC gehört und ist genau wie Filme gucken nicht ganz unwichtig. Priorität hat aber der Spielespass.
Für Standboxen ist kein Platz.
Die Front-und Rearspeaker werden ziemlich genau,je nach ihrer Grösse,150cm von meinem Kopf entfernt stehen,wobei meine Dreiecke vorne 250cm und hinten 310cm breit sind. Der Center kommt 120cm davor unter dem Monitor.
Der Sub muss seinen Platz 200cm links unterhalb von mir finden,wo er zum Teil in einem zur Seite geschlossenen Regal verschwinden wird. Fachhöhe sind 80cm.
Als Kölner werde ich auch die eine oder andere Möglichkeit zum probehören haben.
Angefangen habe ich heute mit den Heco victa 200 und 201.
War schon sehr schön und könnte ich glücklich mit werden. Die 200er waren etwas dumpfer im Vergleich zu den 201er,kosten dafür aber nur 90€ das Paar,während die 201er gleich mit 150€ zur Buche schlagen.
Morgen habe ich die Möglichkeit die Victa 300 (140€) und den Center(80€) mir anzuhören.
Ausserdem stehen noch die Davis Eve inclusive Center an(200 und 100€),als auch noch ein paar Subs.
Damit habe ich heute auch schon angefangen und bin SOFORT an dem Canton Sub 8 hängengeblieben(400€).Mist.
Naja,mal schauen wo es hingeht...
Verstärkermässig hab ich mich noch gar nicht orientiert. Kann aber,genau wie alles andere, evtl. auch ruhig gebraucht sein.

So,das ist der,zugegeben noch etwas unausgegorrende Stand der Dinge.
Ich fang halt grade an mich damit zu beschäftigen.
Über Anregungen,Tips usw.würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

Kenn mich mit "teuren" Boxen usw nicht aus, aber: wie willst Du den Sound denn übertragen? Per HDMI, optisch oder analog mit 3 kabeln? bei der digitalen Variante würde halt eine ggf. vorhandene gute Soundkarte nutzlos sein, da kannst Du auch einfach den onboardsound dafür nehmen. bei der analogen Variante hat man bei der Wahl eines Receivers nur ganz wenige Modelle, die passende Eingänge dafür bieten.


----------



## Pravasi (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

Da hab ich mir noch keine Gedanken drüber gemacht.
Wahrscheinlich werde ich die Soundkarte(Auzentech Forte)nur noch für die Kopfhörer gemäß ihrer ursprünglichen Bestimmung nutzen.Dafür brauch ich sie auf jeden Fall immer noch!
Den Verstärker dann mit dem optischen und koaxialen Toslink-Combo-Digitalausgang verbinden.
Soll wohl störungsfreier sein als die Analogvariante. Obwohl diese gegebenenfalls auch noch zur Verfügung steht.
Ob ich dann noch weiterhin CMSS-3D von der Soundkarte brauch,oder inwiefern der Verstärker das Signal dann eigenständig auf 5.1 verteilt ,das weiss ich noch nicht...(Noob)
Bin jetzt erstmal primär auf die Lautsprecher focusiert. Verstärker wird dann wohl eher einfacher zu lösen sein.


----------



## p00nage (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

jo man sucht sich den AVR zu den lautsprechern aus net umgekehrt , hast richtig vor


----------



## Caspar (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

Hmmm... vielleicht solltest du darüber nachdenken dir für den PC ein System wie das Edifier S550 zuzulegen. Für Spiele und normales Filme gucken ist das ausreichend. Um Musik zu genießen ist Stereo optimal, da würde ich dir raten mal ins Hifi-Geschäft zu wuseln. Anraten lassen sich dafür jedoch ein paar wirklich ordentliche Standlautsprecher in der 700€ (Stck) Region. Die LS wirst du ewig behalten, bedenke, wer "billig" kauft, kauft zwei mal. Der Unterschied ist bis zu diesem Preis jedenfalls gewaltig.

Höre dir mal das Edifier an, du wirst überrascht sein wie kraftvoll der Sub ist. Mit dem Sub etwas herruntergeregelt, ist das System auch zum gelegentlichen Musik hören geeignet.


----------



## Pravasi (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

Edifer und auch Teufel hab ich noch nicht gehört und kenne in Köln auch keine Adresse hierfür.
Gehört habe ich allerdings etliche andere Surroundsysteme bis hin zu 3000€. Was davon geblieben ist,ist die Erkenntnis ,dass ich keinen Bock auf diesen leidenschaftslosen Satelitensound und schwammige Bässe habe. Edifer wird mich da auch nicht überraschen,denke ich mal. Unglücklich würd ich damit auch nicht werden,aber ich habe jetzt mal Lust auf ein herrliches,präzieses Zockersoundsystem jenseits dieser blutleeren Satelitensysteme. Wobei immer noch gilt:Ich habe derzeit keinen Platz für Standlautsprecher. Ausserdem darf es ein reines Spass-System werde-kein Hifi. Wenn ich mir das paralell dazu aufbaue(sobald mein Wohnungsveränderungprozess abgeschlossen ist) werde ich auch auf hochwertige Sachen gehen.
Und was ausreichend ist,ist natürlich auch im Sinne des Betrachters. Ich war auch lange z.B. mit einem Medusa-Headset zufrieden,aber will jetzt nur noch mit dem 250€ teuren Dennon AH2000 zocken-für Musik hab ich dann wieder einen anderen...
So,jetzt gehe ich erstmal frühstücken und danach in diesen entzückenden Hifiladen um die Ecke,wo ich schon angemeldet bin zum ausgiebigem Antesten.

Das Problem was jetzt auftaucht, ist dieser Mechanismus(habe kein Wort dafür)der scheinbar ganz vernünftig und rational das Budget nach oben treiben will. Konkret: ich habe 300€ für den Sub veranschlagt. Höre aber einen für 400€ der mir sehr,sehr gut gefällt. O.k.-mache ich das halt. Jetzt wo ich bereit bin 400€ für den Sub zu zahlen könnte ich ja auch mal einen Blick auf die anderen in der Preiskategorie werfen. Und wenn 400 gehen,gehen doch eigentlich evtl. auch 460 oder 480....Bei den Lautsprechern dasselbe!


----------



## Martin09 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

Hi!
Edifier, Logitech und andere in Ehren, aber wenn du sowieso bereit bist 1000€ für ein Soundsystem zu investieren, dann würde ich mein Geld nicht für derartige Systeme "opfern". Die Victa Serie von Heco ist schon ganz ordentlich. Schade dass du aufgrund der Platzverhältnisse auf Stand LS verzichten musst. Gute Regal LS gibts auch noch von Canton. Da gehst du am besten mal in einen großen Hifi Store und hörst dir was an. LS sind absolute Geschmacksfrage. 
Als AVR brauchste keine so großen Apparate zu kaufen wenn du auf Stand LS verzichtest. Da reicht zB ein Onkyo 308 oder ein Pioneer VSX520. Als Subwoofer würd ich mir mal den ES150P von JBL anhören, ist ganz ordentlich.

vg


----------



## p00nage (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*



Pravasi schrieb:


> Das Problem was jetzt auftaucht, ist dieser Mechanismus(habe kein Wort dafür)der scheinbar ganz vernünftig und rational das Budget nach oben treiben will. Konkret: ich habe 300€ für den Sub veranschlagt. Höre aber einen für 400€ der mir sehr,sehr gut gefällt. O.k.-mache ich das halt. Jetzt wo ich bereit bin 400€ für den Sub zu zahlen könnte ich ja auch mal einen Blick auf die anderen in der Preiskategorie werfen. Und wenn 400 gehen,gehen doch eigentlich evtl. auch 460 oder 480....Bei den Lautsprechern dasselbe!



des war bei mir des gleiche  ich wollte mit 2.0 mit 2 kompaktboxen anfangen und die später als rears nehmen und am ende wurdens Stand LS für 980€ (Nubox511+Abl). Und lieber einma kaufen und notfalls Step bei Step als zweima und im endeffekt viel mehr ausgegeben hattest du meine PN bekommen ?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*



Pravasi schrieb:


> Da hab ich mir noch keine Gedanken drüber gemacht.
> Wahrscheinlich werde ich die Soundkarte(Auzentech Forte)nur noch für die Kopfhörer gemäß ihrer ursprünglichen Bestimmung nutzen.Dafür brauch ich sie auf jeden Fall immer noch!


 Das ist ja kein Problem, selbst wenn Du digital zum Receivr gehst. Da switchst Du dann schnell mal um unter windows.




> Ob ich dann noch weiterhin CMSS-3D von der Soundkarte brauch,oder inwiefern der Verstärker das Signal dann eigenständig auf 5.1 verteilt ,das weiss ich noch nicht...(Noob)


 Digital leitet die Karte halt an sich das Signal unverarbeitet durch. Für surround in Spielen muss die Karte dann Dolby Digital Live oder DTS connect können. Ob vorher bereits irgendwelche Effekte usw. wie CMSS-3D mit ins Signal reingerechnet werden, weiß ich leider nicht. 

Analog wäre das natürlich 100% mit dabei, und solang der Kabelweg nicht grad 10m ist, merkst Du da normalerweise auch keinen Nachteil, profitierst aber vom guten DigitalAnalog-Wandler einer guten Soundkarte - der Wandler ist halt bei digitaler Übertragung aus dem Spiel. Und der Receiver müsste für analoges Surround halt eine Zusatz-Gruppe von 6 Buchsen haben, halt für die 3 x Stereokabel, die von von der Soundkarte kommen. Das haben nur wenige Receiver.


----------



## Pravasi (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

@pOOnage:
PN ist angekommen.Boxen sind aber ne Spur zu fett.

Die Heco victa 200 werden die Sateliten,der entsprechende Center aus der Serie kommt dazu.
Schon enorm für das Geld. 140€ für die Sateliten und 80 für den Center. Haben die Cantons,Magnats,JBL,Marantz und Konsorten unterm Strich gegen die Wand gespielt-bei zum Teil halbem Preis! Das war mal einfach.
Subwoofer sind dafür enorm schwieriges Gebiet für mich.
Habe heute 12 Stück angetestet. Preisklasse um die 400€. War aber keiner dabei bei dem es wirklich gefunkt hat. Auch der Canton Sub 80,den ich gestern noch so toll fand,konnte heute irgendwie nicht mehr wirklich überzeugen. Das beste war,dass 2 Musiker reinkammen als wir am testen waren. Als der Canton dran war,haben sie nur gelacht und die Kopfe geschüttelt. Von wegen absoluter unnatürlichem Gegrummel anstatt realistischer Instrumentenwiedergabe(oder das,was der Sub davon unterstützt). Eigentlich egal,weil ich ja ein Funsystem möchte,aber trotzdem schon komisch...
Naja,wenn mir irgendwie keiner richtig zusagt,kann ich auch nicht einen gravierenden Fehler machen.  Evtl.gucke ich jetzt im Internet nach besonderen Schnäppchen,lese mal nen Test dazu und wage einen Blindkauf.


----------



## Pravasi (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist ja kein Problem, selbst wenn Du digital zum Receivr gehst. Da switchst Du dann schnell mal um unter windows.
> 
> 
> Digital leitet die Karte halt an sich das Signal unverarbeitet durch. Für surround in Spielen muss die Karte dann Dolby Digital Live oder DTS connect können. Ob vorher bereits irgendwelche Effekte usw. wie CMSS-3D mit ins Signal reingerechnet werden, weiß ich leider nicht.
> ...




Ahh. 
So langsam verstehe ich wie das läuft.
Habe ja meine Hausaufgaben gemacht und auch mal bei den AVRs oberflächlich vorbeigeschaut. Von daher weiss ich jetzt,das es etliche in meiner Preiskategorie(400€,plus-minus) gibt,welche 3-4 mal Analog-Eingänge haben. Gut,nicht?
Oder meinst du 1x6 anstatt 3-4x2 Analoganbuchsen?
Dann dürfte ich doch wohl auf ein entsprechenden Adapter hoffen,oder?
Naja,wie auch immer. Einer wird schon dabei sein der richtig verklinkert ist für mich. Kann ja auch bestellen und ruhig ein paar Tage warten, Geld ist auch da. Sollte klar gehen. 
Aber Danke für die Aufklärung. Das brauch ich noch.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 8800 GT (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

Wie wärs hier mit Nubert - nuBox 311 Set
Hab die 311 mal zur 381/481 probegehört, man glaubt kaum, dass diese LS doch so klein sind, echt phantastisch. Der Sub drückt sehr ordentlich, ist für Räume bis etwa 35 qm gut ausreichen und hat ein sehr kompaktes Gehäuse
Da kann man bei Bedarf auch noch einen 2. Dazu kaufen


----------



## p00nage (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*



8800 GT schrieb:


> Wie wärs hier mit Nubert - nuBox 311 Set
> Hab die 311 mal zur 381/481 probegehört, man glaubt kaum, dass diese LS doch so klein sind, echt phantastisch. Der Sub drückt sehr ordentlich, ist für Räume bis etwa 35 qm gut ausreichen und hat ein sehr kompaktes Gehäuse
> Da kann man bei Bedarf auch noch einen 2. Dazu kaufen



die 311 und die nujubilee35 hab ich vorgeschlagen


----------



## Pravasi (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

Gar nicht einfach.
Ich hab auch noch nicht erwähnt,dass das zu beschallende Zimmer grade mal 16m² klein ist. Muss ich mich immer wieder dran erinnern,wenn ich mir die mittlerweile immer grösser werdenen Subs angucke...
Ein nach unten oder nach hinten hin geöffneter kommt zur Zeit aufgrund der Wohnverhältnisse,bezw.des geringen Abstandes zur Wand auch nicht in Frage. Zumindest da kann ich schon mal aussortieren.
Ausserdem bin ich mir mittlerweile recht sicher,dass das Teil nicht zu gross werden darf. Wird mir dann zu eng hier.
Vieleicht improvisiere ich bis zur einer neuen Wohnung(ist nicht leicht hier in Köln) erstmal mit dem Heco victa 25a.
Hab den jetzt sehr ausführlich mir angehört und fand ihn erstmal o.k. Grosse Liebe sieht zwar anders aus,aber auch von den anderen bisher gehörten Subs kam irgendwie keiner auf einen weissem Pferd daher.
Ich zock jetzt erstmal l4d und guck dann mal bei Ebay rum.


----------



## p00nage (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

also ich hab grad ma im hifi-forum durchgeschaut da wird größtenteils vom Heco victa 25a abgeraten ... naja soviel kann man ja bei dem preis auch net erwarten und wenns ne übergangslösung ist  als kleiner sub schneidet der in vielen tests gut ab Nubert - nuBox AW-441 Aktiv-Subwoofer ist natürlich dann um einiges teurer, oder xtz http://www.mindaudio.de/index.php?page=shop.browse&category_id=6&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1sollen auch gute im angebot haben


----------



## Marauder (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

Also mit deinen doch recht genauen Vorstellung stelle ich mir eine "Fernberatung" recht schwierig vor. Wenn du wirklich audiophil veranlagt bist, solltest du einen Teil deines Budgets doch für eine Beratung (vielleicht inklusive der gerechten Tonausmessung des Raumes) springen lassen...

Das ist mein Gedanke dazu.


----------



## p00nage (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

wo bezahlt man für ne beratung? dann würde ich den händler wechseln und bei 1000 euro ist find ich noch zu wenig damit sich des wirklich lohnen würde ( meiner meinung nach)


----------



## Pravasi (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

Nubert sieht zwar gut aus,ist aber ein Downfire. Das möchte ich nun doch nicht riskieren wegen der Nachbarn.

edit:ist kein Downfire,aber das Bassrohr geht nach unten.


----------



## p00nage (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

deswegen dir ja auch noch xtz angeboten


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*



Pravasi schrieb:


> Ahh.
> So langsam verstehe ich wie das läuft.
> Habe ja meine Hausaufgaben gemacht und auch mal bei den AVRs oberflächlich vorbeigeschaut. Von daher weiss ich jetzt,das es etliche in meiner Preiskategorie(400€,plus-minus) gibt,welche 3-4 mal Analog-Eingänge haben. Gut,nicht?
> Oder meinst du 1x6 anstatt 3-4x2 Analoganbuchsen?


 Es ist so: 3-6 mal Stereo-Cinchpaarbuchsen analog für CD Player, TV, DVD-player, Tape usw. haben die eh alle, das ist aber KEIN Surround. Für analoges Surround muss es wirklich eine SEPARATE Gruppe von 6 (bzw. für 7.1 sogar 8) Cinchbuchsen geben. 

So wie hier mitte unten "Multi ch input": http://www.gersdorf-online.de/assets/images/Yamaha_RX-V667_Ruckansicht.jpg



Vom PC zum Reciver benutzt man dann einfach je ein Kabel 3,5mm-Klinke Stereo auf 2x Cinch-Stecker oder je einen "3,5mm-Stecker auf 2xCinch-Buchse"-Adapter und an den Adapter dann ein normales Cinch-Kabel.


----------



## Pravasi (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

Stand der Dinge:

4x Victa 200 und center

Bestellt wird  MindAudio Xtz 99 W10.16 oder 12.16 
Bei ca.20 m² bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher,ob der 12er wohl etwas übertrieben ist.

Als AVR gibt es grade den Yamaha RX-V 665 für 250€ (statt 350) bei Saturn. Der hätte auch die analogen Anschlüsse,wobei ich ehrlich gesagt immer noch nicht weiss ob ich die brauche oder nicht.

Käme mit Versand auf 830/920€ plus Kabel.

Wochenende recherchier ich noch ein bischen und nächste Woche werden dann Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht.

Die Tips von Herbboy und pOOnage waren wirklich sehr hilfreich.
Kann jetzt nur noch gut werden.


----------



## p00nage (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

kein problem hört sich schonma gut an da sehr homogen mit 4x200er


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

Nach Möglichkeit würde ich die opt. Anschlüsse wählen, der Decoder im Verstärker / Receiver dürfte um einiges besser sein wie der von den Soundkarten. Analog hätte man nur für das alte Dolby Surround gebraucht wo die Tonsignale für Rear und Center mit übertragen wurden. Den Sub würde ich mit Spikes vom Boden entkoppeln, da bist du dann quasi einziger Nutznießer der Schüttelattacken. Habe selber einen Yamaha - Sub mit 2 x 20er Chassis und im Nebenraum nimmt man vom Bass fast nix wahr. Als Verdrahtung würde ich 2,5 cm² empfehlen.


----------



## Blutstoff (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> ..., der Decoder im Verstärker / Receiver dürfte um einiges besser sein wie der von den Soundkarten.


 
Das ist davon abhängig, welche Soundkarte und welcher Verstärker zum Einsatz kommt. Im Allgemeinen ist deine Aussage so nicht korrekt.


----------



## Pravasi (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

Subwoofer wird jetzt mal der grosse XTZ 99 W12.16 bestellt.
Ein bischen mulmig ist mir schon bei dem Gedanken,dass ich mit so einem Monster zusammenleben soll. Aber der Kleine ist erst in 3-4 Wochen lieferbar. Und wer weiss schon ob er dann wirklich  wieder im Lager steht. Zudem ist der Grosse zukunftssicher. 

Verstärker wird nun wohl der Marantz SR 5004 SG werden. 
Kostet 400€. Wenns gut läuft bekomme ich ihn auch für 340.
Habe ihn vorhin mal gegen den auch in Erwägung gezogenen RXV 665 von Yamaha probegehört .
Hat mehr Leistungsreserven,d.h. ich kann irgendwann evtl. auch standboxen sauber drüber laufen lassen. Zudem kann er alles und macht mich optisch einfach ziemlich an.
Vom Klang her wärmer als der Yamaha und doch irgendwie "klarer".
Dürfte also ganz gut zu den eher etwas kühler spielenden Victas passen.

Wie ich das Teil anschliessen will?
Sagt ihr mir das doch mal bitte...
Soundkarte ist die Auzentech Forte. Diese hat neben den 5 Chinch(plus Mikro) noch einen seperaten Chinch und einen Koaxial. 
Der Reciver hat natürlich alle gängigen Anschlüsse,sowie Multichinch für Analog.
Neben den PC kommt noch ne Xbox dran.
Monitor ist ein Samsung  p2770hd.

Wie bekomme ich denn nun den besten Sound und das auch noch in perfektem 5.1?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

An der Soundkarte ist ein Dig. Out ( Dig. Coax ) mit einem Toslink Adapter, diesen verbindest du mit einer Audioquelle die auch opt. In nutzt ( lt Beschreibung sind 2 davon vorhanden ). Es wäre auch möglich das Signal per HDMI einzuspeisen falls man darüber auch Filme usw nutzen will, davon sind 3 Eingänge und ein Ausgang für Monitor / TV vorhanden. dafür könnte es sein das man die Soundkarte mit der Grafikkarte verbinden müßte ( An der Grafikkarte falls die es unterstützt müßte dann ein kleine r 2 pol. Stecker dran sein mit HDMI In Bezeichnung oder so


----------



## Blutstoff (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*



Pravasi schrieb:


> Wie ich das Teil anschliessen will?
> Sagt ihr mir das doch mal bitte...
> Soundkarte ist die Auzentech Forte. Diese hat neben den 5 Chinch(plus Mikro) noch einen seperaten Chinch und einen Koaxial.
> Der Reciver hat natürlich alle gängigen Anschlüsse,sowie Multichinch für Analog.
> ...


 
Bei der Forte ist es sicherlich von Vorteil diese analog mit den üblichen drei Strippen an den Verstärker zu klemmen. Digital angeschlossen wäre diese sonst völlig nutzlos. Die Xbox kannst du dann digital anschließen und gut ist.


----------



## Pravasi (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

Die Wandler vom Marantz sind also besser als die der Auzentech?
Die Grafikkarte(5850 Saphire toxic) hat nen HDMI Ausgang. Klar. Aber den beschriebenen Stecker hab ich vergeblich gesucht.
Heisst das,ohne HDMI von der Soundkarte(PC zu Monitor=DVI) kann ich keine Filme vom PC aus mehr sehen/hören?-Bin nun etwas verwirrt...
Muss ich denn bei der Soundkarte noch irgendwelche Einstellungen vornehmen,in Bezug auf 5.1,raumklang,Dolby,ect....,oder macht der AVR das dann?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

Wenn man die Soundkarte per opt Out betreibt wird das Signal quasi roh übertragen, die Dekodierung würde der Marantz übernehmen. Die Einstellungen 5.1 Digital bzw DTS ( falls möglich ) sowie die Raumklangprogramme werden auch von diesem gemacht. Ob jetzt grossartige Unterschiede zwischen dem Chip vom Marantz oder Auzentech sind kann ich so nicht sagen, hatte mich in dem Posting wo ich es erwähnte auf den Onboardsound festgebissen. Habe zwar auch ne Auzentech wenn auch mit anderem Chipsatz und einen Receiver von Denon aber bin zu faul zum testen. Müßte dafür das ganze Geraffel von der Wand rücken um dort ein opt. Kabel anschliessen zu können. Ich selber nutze NVidia die hat so einen Stecker ( sieht aus wie ein kleiner 2pol Stecker wie die früher als Lüfterstecker auf den Grafikkarten verbaut waren ), vielleicht kann ja ein ATI User was zu dem Thema sagen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*



> Hat mehr Leistungsreserven,d.h. ich kann irgendwann evtl. auch standboxen sauber drüber laufen lassen.


Standboxen brauchen nicht zwangsläufig mehr Leistung als Kompakt-Lautsprecher, das ist ein Trugschluss. Oftmals haben Standlautsprecher sogar einen besseren Wirkungsgrad als Kompakte, denn durch den großen Resonanzraum bei Stand-Lautsprechern müssen die Membranen weniger angetrieben werden für gleichen Pegel. Aber das ist jetzt auch nur stark vereinfacht. Das Hauptaugenmerk ist immer der Wirkungsgrad der einzelnen Chassis.



> Vom Klang her wärmer als der Yamaha und doch irgendwie "klarer".
> Dürfte also ganz gut zu den eher etwas kühler spielenden Victas passen.


Die Victas empfinde ich als alles andere als kühl. Die klingen für mich eher dumpf, einen ausgeprägten Hochton bieten die mMn nicht. Da wäre in meinen Augen der Yammi besser geeignet, den gerade die modernen Yammis sind für ihren recht analytischen Klang bekannt.



> Wie ich das Teil anschliessen will?


Wenn der Weg von der Soundkarte zum AVR nicht zu lang ist (bis 10m) würde ich auf 3 Klinke-Cinch zurückgreifen und das Signal analog übertragen. Gute Wandler haben sowohl die Auzentech als auch der Marantz...aber bei analogem Anschluss kannst du die Auzentech-Karte halt noch voll nutzen. Was klanglich die bessere Lösung ist kannst du nur selbst ausprobieren.



> vielleicht kann ja ein ATI User was zu dem Thema sagen.



ATI-Grafikkarten haben einen Sound-Passthrough fest integriert. D.h. dass die ATI-Karte als digitales Audiogerät im Sound-Menü erscheint. Die Auzentech-Soundkarte kann man in dem Fall aber dann auch ausbauen, die hätte dann keine Funktion mehr. Daher: Bild per HDMI an den Receiver, Ton je nach Geschmack per analogem (3x Klinke-Cinch) oder per digitalem (opt. Anschluss) Signalweg an den Receiver...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

Habe hier an meinem Homesystem auch quasi baugleiche Boxen dran, die Rear sind halt als Regalboxen ausgeführt. Die klingen nix schlechter wie die vorderen Standboxen. Je nach Aufstellung und Raum klingen die kleinen Biester teilweise sogar etwas besser. Was den Anschluss angeht würde ich die Soundsignale opt. weiterleiten und auf sämtliche " Klangverbiegungen " verzichten und wenn überhaupt Einstellungen nötig sind diese vom Endgerät vornehmen lassen.


----------



## Pravasi (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

Gut. Anschlussmässig habe ich jetzt erstmal mehr Klarheit.
@ fire-inside:
Die Victas hatte ich zuerst im Vergleich mit den Davis Eve. 
Da klangen sie einfach nicht so warm gegen. Schärfer halt,wenn auch nicht unbedingt präziser.
Im Vergleich zu den Plastik-Magnats,Cantons,JBL,..in der Preisklasse(und noch drüber) waren sie hingegen wärmer,weniger schrill und blechern.
Kommt natürlich auch immer drauf an,wie sie angesteuert werden. Von daher ist so ein Probehören auch nicht der Weissheits letzter Schluss.
In den Foren werden sie aber auch eher als dumpfer beschrieben.
Schwierig.
Da der Marantz wohl Qualitativ ne Nummer besser ist als die Yamaha,gehe ich auch davon aus,dass er die besseren Wandler hat. Zudem ist er totschick.
Der Gedanke,das, grade fürs Zocken ,allgemein eine höhere Abstimmung besser geeignet ist,kam mir auch schon.
Werde nächste Woche einfach nochmal versuchen,die Victas an beiden AVRs zu hören.
Vieleicht lässt sich auch noch was am Preis der Davis drehen. 500€ für alle 5 sind noch ne Nummer zu viel.
Aber du hast schon recht.
Ist halt kein superaudiophiles Hifisystem,sondern eine Edifer/Teufelalternative für den PC.
Das muss analytisch und höhenbetont sein.
Der schöne Marantz...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

Das menschliche Gehör ist der ausschlaggebende Punkt, jeder empfindet Töne anders bzw hat nicht unbedingt das Hörvermögen. Für den PC nutze ich ja überwiegend das Z 5500 was viele für sehr gut halten nur im Vergleich zu meiner Anlage klingt es muffig. Ich darf sowieso nicht dran denken was die Home Cinema Anlage mal gekostet hat, es treibt mir jetzt noch die Tränen in die Augen


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*



> Für den PC nutze ich ja überwiegend das Z 5500 was viele für sehr gut halten[...]



Das tun aber auch nur die, die noch nix besseres gehört haben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

Rein für den PC Bereich kann man damit leben, da ist selbst das kleine Teufel System nicht wirklich besser. Nur jeder hat ein anderes Hörvermögen und Geld  hat kaum jemand im Überfluß. Alleine schon der Unterschied zwischen Seidenkalotte und Titankalotte ist für einige schon ein böhmisches Dorf.


----------



## Blutstoff (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Das tun aber auch nur die, die noch nix besseres gehört haben.


 
Jep. Spätestens bei einem direkten Vergleich mit der Kurkurrenz macht man für das z-5500 den Deckel der Mülltonne auf.


----------



## Pravasi (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

Alles subjectiv.
Es hat hier im Forum wohl so gut wie niemand ne Anlage,die nicht gemessen an einer Suppaduppa-XY ziemlich alt aus sieht...

Jetzt lese ich mich noch mal durch die Victa-Tests,und was finde ich?
Mehrere Stimmen,die meinen die Box sei zu hell und hoch abgestimmt...
Habe auch schon die neue 201 mit verbesserten Hochtöner gegen die 200 im direkten Vergleich angehört. Weder ich noch mein Mithörer konnten einen gravierenden Unterschied ausmachen-bis auf den Preis.

Naja,teste ich halt noch ein paar Tage...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

Mag ja sein, nur die wenigsten geben mehr als einen zweistelligen Betrag für den PC Sound aus, von daher mag bzw ist das audiophile Verhalten des einzelnen Users eher zweitrangig sein


----------



## Blutstoff (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

Beim aktuellen Preis vom z-5500 gibt es eben von der Konkurrenz einfach mehr. Wenn man auf den digitalen Decoder verzichten kann sollte von Logitech lieber Abstand genommen werden.


----------



## Pravasi (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

So kann ich das stehen lassen.


----------



## Pravasi (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

Brauch man eigentlich unbedingt den Centerlautsprecher?
Als ich die Victas im Stereobetrieb gehört habe,gleicher Abstand wie bei mir zu Hause,ist mir aufgefallen das die räumliche Darstellung ziemlich perfekt war. Da war die ganze Band auf der Bühne,von rechts nach links.
Wäre Platzmässig einfach angenehmer mit so einem Phantomcenter.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

Für eine genaue Zuordnung wäre ein Center schon angebracht gerade bei Filmen und Games. Wenn man das richtige Musikmaterial hat würde einem auch was fehlen. Ich nutze die Technik seit die im TV startete und kann es mir ohne Center irgendwie überhaupt nicht mehr vorstellen. Probiere es aus, einen Center kann man ja noch nachkaufen


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*



> Brauch man eigentlich unbedingt den Centerlautsprecher?



Wenn die Quelle in 5.1 ist brauchst du den leider zwingend, da du sonst vieles nicht hörst was sich genau in der Mitte vorn abspielt. Wenn man aber Stereoquellen hört braucht man bei einer optimalen Aufstellung eigentlich keinen Center-Speaker, denn gute Lautsprecher sind in der Lage auch so eine fein umrissene Phantommitte darzustellen.
Der Center wurde eigentlich erfunden, um das Lautsprechersystem aufstellungsunkritischer zu machen.
Bei einem reinen Stereosystem funktioniert die Phantommitte nur wenn man im Hot-Spot sitzt, sitzt man schon ein kleines Stück links oder rechts davon geht die Phantommitte verloren und der Ton wandert mit dem Hörer mit bis er ab einem gewissen Punkt nurnoch am rechten bzw. linken Lautsprecher klebt.
Bei einem System mit Center-Lautsprecher bleibt die Phantommitte auch außerhalb des Hot-Spots halbwegs erhalten, bzw. der Hot-Spot wächst.


----------



## TAZ (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

Trifft sich ja gut...
Haben gerade bei meinem Brudern Center-LS aufgestellt und mal Blood Diamond reingeschmissen, davor warens nur 4 Lautsprecher (Front + Rear).
Der Unterschied ist gewaltig, ist würde definitiv nicht darauf verzichten, solange es das Budget erlaubt.

Auf dem Center liegt ja nicht nur Sprache sondern auch Effekte...
Die räumliche Zuordnung wird um ein vielfaches besser...


----------



## Pravasi (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

Klar!
Stereo vs 5.1
Hab ich nicht dran gedacht.
Wirklich mal wieder sehr hilfreich hier.


----------



## p00nage (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*



Pravasi schrieb:


> Klar!
> Stereo vs 5.1
> Hab ich nicht dran gedacht.
> Wirklich mal wieder sehr hilfreich hier.



Du könntest ja auch einfach ma als 4.1 testen und wenns dir nicht gefällt noch den Center dazu nehmen


----------



## Pravasi (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

Ja.
Aber da die Effekte bei 5.1. anders sind als wie bei Stereo,hab ich nicht viel Hoffnung.
Da ich die Victas jedoch bestellen tue,habe ich ja die Option evtl.den Center wieder zurück zu senden.
Die Verstärker werde ich versuchen Beide mit nach Hause zu nehmen und dann einen wieder zurück zu bringen.
Der Saturn bei mir um die Ecke ist da eigentlich mittlerweile ganz cool.


----------



## p00nage (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

Jo kannst machen ich würde halt den nehmen der mir auch optisch besser gefällt, klar haben sie vllt ne minimal andere Grundeinstellung, aber da kann man ja selber Hand anlegen  wichtig ist das die Qualität und Haptik stimmt


----------



## Pravasi (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

Ja,deswegen auch zu Hause testen.
Von minimal anderen Grundeinstellungen kann man in diesem Fall allerdings nicht mehr sprechen.
Der klangliche Unterschied war schon enorm,selbst für mich als Nicht-Experten!

Schwieriger ist immer noch die Sub-Frage.
Eigentlich hätte ich lieber den Kleineren:wahrscheinlich mehr als ausreichend,kleinere Abmessungen,billiger.
ABER: 4Wochen Wartezeit oder in  Hochglanz.
Beim Grossen habe ich in erster Linie Sorgen,dass er zuviel des guten ist,meine kleine Bude ihm nicht gewachsen sein könnte.
Kann ein Sub eigentlich zu gross sein?
Oder lässt er sich entsprechend runterregulieren,so das man immer noch tollen Sound hat und lediglich etwas Potential verschenkt?
Speziell die MindAudios haben ja die Möglichkeit durch verschliessen der Bassröhre nochmal ne Menge Einfluss auf den Charakter zu nehmen und sollen deswegen ja besonders gut sich an den raum anpassen können...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

Bei mir kann ich zb den Sub selbst herunter regeln sowie die Übergabefrequenz einstellen, beides kann ich auch am Receiver. Mein Receiver hat sogar 2 Ausgänge für Subwoofer


----------



## Pravasi (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

Ja,aber kann er auch zuviel Power haben,so das es mehr frust als Lust wird?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

Nö eigendlich nicht, ich kann meinen so fein einstellen das man den quasi nicht wahrnimmt obwohl meiner für das Zimmer auch etwas zu gross ist. Nur vom Boden entkoppeln das würde ich empfehlen, so kann der Bass etwas lauter sein ohne den Nachbarn die Gläser im Schrank zu verrücken


----------



## Pravasi (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

o.k.
Das wollt ich hören.
Dann kann ich es ja doch mit dem Grossen wagen.


----------



## p00nage (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

Ja du kannst am AVR doch den Sub einstellen  Kleine Sub´s haben halt den vorteil das sie weng schneller sind also gleiche mit großer Membran, dafür spielen sie nicht so tief ( zumindest nubert 411 zu 911  ) dürfte aber bei anderen herstellern kaum anders sein


----------



## Pravasi (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

Weiss jemand wieviel ein Hdmi-Kabel kosten darf oder muss?
Ich benötige vom AVR zum TFT ca.8m. 
Die Preise dafür gehen von 8€! bis 120€.
Keine Ahnung was da nötig ist und was für meine Zwecke übertrieben.
Ich möchte jetzt nicht anfangen am falschem Ende zu sparen,aber muss ich wirklich 100€ ausgeben?
Der AVR ist ein HDMI 1.3a Gerät.
Das Kabel muss zusammen mit Lautsprechekabel und dem Koaxial unterhalb der Heizung langlaufen,aber nicht an anderen Stromkabeln vorbei. Brauch ich da eine 2,3-oder4fache Abschirmung?
Und was noch...?


----------



## p00nage (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

kannst ja erstma mit dem 8€ kabel versuchen obs geht, falsch machen kannst du bei dem preis nichts, ich halte wenig von 100€ kabeln


----------



## Blutstoff (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

Digital ist digital. Da reicht auch ein stink normales Kabel.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

Ich hatte mir kurzem dieses HDMI - Kabel gekauft. Gut 1.4 würdest du nicht brauchen, und ein normales günstiges Kabel sollte reichen. Ich habe auch mit günstigen Kabel keine Probleme wegen Einstreuungen oder so. Mehr wie vielleicht 30 Taler je nach Version würde ich nicht bezahlen


----------



## p00nage (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir kurzem dieses HDMI - Kabel gekauft. Gut 1.4 würdest du nicht brauchen, und ein normales günstiges Kabel sollte reichen. Ich habe auch mit günstigen Kabel keine Probleme wegen Einstreuungen oder so. Mehr wie vielleicht 30 Taler je nach Version würde ich nicht bezahlen


was hat der TE davon was du hast ?er braucht kein 1.4 und 8m


----------



## Pravasi (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

7.5m reichen auch.
Hab mir jetzt praktisch den "kleinen Bruder" von Bakterius seinem Kabel bestellt,HDMi 1.3 für 23€

Jetzt hab ich allerdings viel Spass damit,mir ein digitales Koaxialkabel rauszusuchen.Echt fiese Preise-und ich brauche 10m!
Falls da einer was weiss....

Edit:
Da war ich wohl auf den falschen Seiten für Megasoundfreaks....
Preise sind nicht so dramatisch,wie ich sehe.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

Du brauchst auch kein "digitales Koax-Kabel"...sowas ist sowieso völliger Humbug. Eine normale Mono-Cinch-Strippe (also mit nur einem Stecker pro Ende) tut es genauso.


----------



## p00nage (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

hast jetzt eig boxen und so schon bestellt? wann kommen sie?


----------



## Pravasi (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

Heco Victa Center steht unter meinem Monitor,noch nicht angeschlossen.
Die 4 Victa 200 Sateliten irren seit 2 Tagen in Köln herrum weil der Hermesversand es ZUM WIEDERHOLTEN MALE nicht auf die Reihe kriegt! Mittlerweile könnte ich glatt einen eigenen Katastrophenthread eröffnen,nur in Bezug auf Hermes.
Der Sub-XTZ 10 oder 12 wird vorraussichtlich mitte nächster Woche direkt von mir abgeholt. Mindaudio ist hier in Köln ansässig. In ein paar Tagen soll die nächste Lieferung kommen. Dann erklärt mir der freundliche Herr dort nochmal etwas dazu.
Der Marantz 5004 AVR und ein Denon 510AE CD-Player stehen seit 2 Stunden bei mir im Regal-ebenfalls noch nicht angeschlossen.
Ich nutze die ganze Aktion dann auch gleich dazu ein paar kleine Umbauten in meiner Wohnung vorzunehmen. Ausserdem werde ich KOMPLETT sämtlich Kabel neu hinter Sichtblenden und in Kabelkanälen verlegen.
Wird also wohl noch ne Woche dauern bis ich alles soweit habe.


----------



## Pravasi (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Du brauchst auch kein "digitales Koax-Kabel"...sowas ist sowieso völliger Humbug. Eine normale Mono-Cinch-Strippe (also mit nur einem Stecker pro Ende) tut es genauso.



Klar,-wenn du 60cm überbrücken willst.
Bei 10m ist der Leistungsverlust zu hoch.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*



> Klar,-wenn du 60cm überbrücken willst.
> Bei 10m ist der Leistungsverlust zu hoch.



Das kommt auf den Sender und den Empfänger an. Wenn da die Quali stimmt kann auch eine normale 50Cent-Strippe reichen um eine fehlerfreie Datenübertragung zu gewährleisten. Ansonsten greift man halt zum etwas wertigeren Mono-Cinch-Kabel.
Cinch-Strippen die extra als "digitales Koax-Kabel" vermarktet werden sind blödsinn und völlig überteuert.


----------



## Pravasi (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

Hab ich den bei einem Mono-Chinchkabel auch 75 Ohm?


----------



## p00nage (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

achso ok wegen sub musst mir dann ma berichten weil such ja für meine 511er noch was für HK  und am überlegen ob ich da auch auf nubert setzt oder xtz wähle


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

Keine Ahnung was für eine Impedanz ne Billig-Strippe hat. Ist mir auch nicht wichtig. Es funktioniert...bei 7,5m Kabellänge.


----------



## Pravasi (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

Frage ist nur,WIE es funktioniert....
Aber wirst du ohne Vergleich kaum rausfinden.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*



> Aber wirst du ohne Vergleich kaum rausfinden.



Was muss ich denn vergleichen? Wenn bei mir ein normales Cinch-Kabel ausreicht, um ein digitales Audio-Signal vom DVD-Player in den Receiver zu übertragen, dann reicht es. Wenn ich da nun ein 75Ohm Digital-Koax-Kabel dranhänge wird es dadurch nicht lauter, leiser, rauschärmer, detaillierter, die Bühne breiter, hochtonlastiger, schwabbeliger oder sonst was. Das ist der Clou an digitaler Übertragung: entweder es geht, oder es geht nicht, Eins und Null eben


----------



## Pravasi (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

Es geht hier um die PC-AVR Verbindung.
Ich hab mir erklären lassen,dass man soetwas wie einen Signalrücklauf vom Reciver bekommen kann,wenn der Wiederstand zu gering ist. Dann funktioniert es zwar unterm Strich noch,aber es gibt einen Datenverlust.
Hab hier noch ne billige 10m lange Miniklinke liegen. Da werde ich mir mal nen Chinchstecker draufmachen und dann mal vergleichen. Geht natürlich erst,wenn ich das Koax hier habe.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

Die vermarkteten 75Ohm beschreiben aber nicht den Widerstand des Kabels, sondern dessen Impedanz.
Und ich habe ja schon vor einiger Zeit geschrieben...wenn es mit der Billig-Strippe nicht geht kann man immernoch zur teureren Lösung greifen, aber ohne Grund muss man kein Vermögen in Kabeln versenken.


----------



## Pravasi (7. November 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

Morgen kommt das Koaxkabel.
Ich habe mich aber dazu entschlossen,grade für Spiele,paralell auch noch analog zu verbinden.
Man kann beim AVR dann jeweils wählen. 
Für Games erscheint mir das als Betreiber einer Auzentech Forte doch die bessere Lösung.
NUR: Sind 10m zu lang für Analog? 
Speziel wenn ich mir dieses klingeldrahtähnliche Kabel ansehe,kommen mir da Zweifel.
Quatsch? Oder gibt es eine hochwertigere analoge Lösung?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

Ich habe bei mir ein Klinke-Cinch-Kabel wie dieses vom PC zur Anlage verlegt (auch 10m). Damit gibt es überhaupt keine Probleme.


----------



## Pravasi (8. November 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

Na,das sieht doch schon mal ein bischen besser aus. 
Danke.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

Klanglich war eine normale 10m-Billig-Strippe,die ich vorher hatte, genauso gut, nur war da leider ein Kanal tot (Kabelbruch am Stecker) weshalb ich dann zu einer etwas stabileren Lösung griff.


----------



## Pravasi (26. November 2010)

*AW: Aufbau eines korekten 5.1-System für PC*

So,
hat ein bischen gedauert,aber jetzt ist seit ein paar Tagen alles bei mir komplett.
Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Konfiguration,habe anscheinend alles richtig gemacht.

Die Victas:
4x die 200er und den 100er Center dazu.
Habe dafür komplett 210 € bezahlt und muss sagen,dass ich für das Geld ne Menge kriege.
Im allgemeinen ist das ja ein eher warm spielender Lautsprecher,einige mögen ihn auch dumpf nennen,was ich zum Teil auch bestätigen kann.
Für meine Ansprüche allerdings ist das noch in Ordnung. Die Teile laufen in der Regel einige Stunden am Tag und nerven wirklich nicht. Zudem sind sie ziemlich Pegelfest. Ich wohne in einem Haus,was vorwiegend mit Musikstudenten belegt ist. Die sind oft ganz ordentlich laut,müssen aber auch von meiner Seite her einiges aushalten. Von daher spiele ich oft sehr laut-problemlos für die kleinen Victas.
Die Höhen sind nicht ihre Stärken. Vor allem bei schlechteren Quellen wie youtube zischeln sie schon enorm,zumindest bei höheren Pegeln.
Aber,- Stereobetrieb! Das hatte ich schon im Laden so wahrgenommen und wurde mir zuhause immer wieder bestätigt: Tolle Bühne! Man darf sich das so vorstellen,das die Fronts auf meinem 2,50m breitem und 1,10m tiefem Schreibtisch stehen. Der Center in der Mitte,klar. Ich weiss nicht ,wie oft ich mittlerweile schon gecheckt habe ob der Center nicht doch mitläuft. Ich weiss natürlich,dass er bei Musik aus ist(Musik ganz klar nur über 2.1,nicht 5.1!),aber ich muss ständig doch nochmal nachschauen,weil ich es ganz anders höre... Echt gute Räumlichkeit.
Dafür verschlucken sie doch das eine oder(und) andere Detail! 
Bin ja ganz ordentliche Kopfhörer(DT880 und Dennon AD2000) an einer Auzentech Forte gewohnt. Da muss man schon oft sehr nachsichtig sein...
Im Prinzip erkenne ich da viel von Pockerclocks Testerfahrungen der Victa 300 wieder.
Allerdings funktionieren die Kleinen auch gut auf dem Schreibtisch.
Nichts desto Trotz,für das Geld stimmts m.M.nach im Endeffekt absolut.

Marantz 5004
Was soll ich sagen?
380€,funktioniert,spielt auch eher wärmer und ist für diese Lautsprecher wohl eher etwas überdimensioniert. Ist halt auch zukunftsorientiert gekauft worden. 
Ist primär auch in meine Auswahl gerutscht,weil er Analoganschlüsse hat.
Und er ist hübsch!

Subwoofer XTZ 16.10
Oh ja!
330€, 27kg,matt.
Das Teil war ausverkauft und kam nicht an Land.
Letze Woche war er dann da und als Kölner habe ich es mir nicht nehmen lassen,direkt bei MindAudio vorbeizuschauen. Termin machen und hin.
An dieser Stelle möchte ich einfach mal die beiden Herren von MindAudio mächtig loben!
Was mir da an Betreuung,sowohl im Laden als auch am Telefon wiederfahren ist,war schon enorm aussergewöhnlich.
Man merkt einfach,dass die Leute das alles sehr gerne machen.
Tolle Beratung am Telefon,ein Angebot mir das Teil mal eben nach Feierabend persönlich vorbei zubringen, mehrere Subwoofer speziel für mich im Vorfeld aufgebaut, ne Menge Erklärungen und Einstellungshilfen,... und dabei hab ich immer das Gefühl gehabt,dass denen das auch noch Spass macht.
Einfach Klasse!
Habe mich dann im Endeffekt für den "kleineren" 16.10er entschieden.
Das Teil hat neben 2 Equalizern auch noch einen zuschaltbaren Subsonicfilter und  2 Bassröhren die nach Bedarf mit Schaumstoffpropfen reguliert werden können.
In der Praxis haben mir die verschiedenen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten auch tatsächlich geholfen.
Der Woofer steht bei mir leider nicht perfekt,sonder eher,ähm "suboptimal".
Da kann man schon etwas Regulierungshilfe gut gebrauchen.
Zum Klang kann ich als Woofer-Noob nicht wirklich was schlaues sagen,ausser das er supertoll und mächtig ist...
Drehe schon ordentlich auf,dann und wann. Bin mal vor die Wohnungstür gegangen und habe mitbekommen wie alle anderen Wohnungstüren auf meiner Etage heftigst am vibrieren waren. Hat sich aber noch keiner beschwert. Korianische Musikstudenten können definitiv gut was einstecken.
Aber:Wenn ich sehr laut und sehr tief gespielt habe(Mass Effekt,Kollektiv Turmstrasse) so das meine Schränke hörbar vibrierten,dann schnarrte hinten das Metall am Woofer auch.
Also bei Mindaudio angerufen. Dort hat man mir angeboten,dass jemand mal abends vorbeischaut,Werkzeug mitbringt und für alle Fälle auch schon einen Ersatzwoofer!
Der Mann war auch etwas überrascht dieses Klirren vorzufinden,meinte aber dass der Woofer halt bei dem Pegel und der Musik keine andere Wahl hat,als hinten mitzuschwingen. Als Lösung empfahl er mir entweder Gummi oder Kork als Schwingungsstopper zwischen die Lamellen zu stecken,oder bei einer ganz nah an der Wand Aufstellung(mein Fall),zwischen Wand und Sub ein Schaumstoff zu klemmen. Gesagt getan. Alles in Ordnug,nix vibriert mehr.
Ich bin wirklich seehr zufrieden.

Bei BC2 bleibt mir echt der Mund offen stehen.
Die Ortungsqualitäten sind auch o.k. 
Allerdings verlasse ich mich da im Multyplayer doch lieber auf den Kopfhörer. Das können die halt immer noch besser.

Analog vs Digital
Es klingt unterschiedlich.
Analog,über die Auzentech ist der Sound heller,klarer. 
Das Gesamtbild ist jedoch nicht mehr so voll.
Was mir besser gefällt kann ich nicht wirklich sagen.
Meistens läuft analog.
Bei der Ortbarkeit im Game kann ich auch nicht wirklich ein besser oder schlechter feststellen.
Vieleicht limitieren hier auch einfach die Lautsprecher.
Wenn es digital angeschlossen ist,kann ich aber trotzdem noch auf alle Features der SK zugreifen-bis auf die Lautstärkereglung.

Danke nochmal an alle,die mir mit Rat und Manipulatiosversuchen zur Seite standen. 
Hat sich gelohnt. Ich bin echt zufrieden.


----------

